# New poll shows voters split on legalizing marijuana



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

url source: hxxp://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/theblotter/2017157404_new_poll_shows_voters_split_on.html

Get out there and vote ppl, we (Washingtonians) need to be heard. I-502 MUST PASS!

_______________________________________________________________

Posted by Jonathan Martin

A new statewide poll shows voters evenly divided on the question of legalizing marijuana as the state Legislature takes up the question next week.
The Elway Research poll of 411 randomly selected voters found 48 percent in favor and 45 percent opposed to legalization, which is likely headed to the November 2012 ballot in the form of Initiative 502. The margin of error is 5 percentage points.
The initiative, run by a campaign called New Approach Washington, heads to the Legislature first, but will be on the presidential ballot unless lawmakers approve it.
The support softened from an Elway poll in July, when 54 percent, asked a more general question about marijuana legalization, expressed support.
Pollster Stuart Elway said that downward trend should concern initiative sponsors. Conventional wisdom says an initiative should start with support in the mid-60s because undecided voters usually vote against ballot measures.
"If you're a supporter, it's going the wrong way," he said.
The initiative would legalize and tax one-ounce sales of marijuana to people 21 and over, and authorize privately-owned, state-licensed marijuana retail stores and grow operations. Washington voters in 1998 allowed medical marijuana for authorized patients, but they haven't had a chance to vote on full legalization.
Elway said the campaign needs to sway women voters, who were far less likely to support legalization (52% men, 43% women), and to ensure young voters (69% of voters under 35 support) turn out to vote.
Alison Holcomb, campaign director for New Approach, noted the Elway poll question was broadly worded, without mentioning provisions in I-502 -- including an estimated $215 million in marijuana tax revenue earmarked for health and drug-abuse prevention programs -- that are popular with voters.
"Our research over the years have shown us that voters really care about what the details are," she said.
New Approach, using paid signature gatherers, turned in more than 341,000 signatures to the Washington Secretary of State in late December. The prime opposition thus far has been medical-marijuana patients, who say I-502's driving-under-the-influence provisions would inhibit their ability to work and live while using legally authorized medicine.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 4, 2012)

a lil 411 on I-502 straight from newapproachwa.org: hxxp://newapproachwa.org/content/initiative

Key Features of Initiative Measure No. 502



Initiative Measure No. 502 will replace Washington&#8217;s ineffective and unjust marijuana laws with a regulated public health approach that will redirect law enforcement resources to more pressing priorities, generate new tax revenues for critical social services, and take marijuana out of the hands of violent drug cartels.

Distribution to adults 21 and over through marijuana-only stores that are licensed and regulated through the state Liquor Control Board
Production and processing of marijuana also licensed and regulated by the LCB, and restricted to Washington businesses
Tight advertising restrictions
Estimated $215 million in new excise, B&O, and retail sales tax each year1, with roughly $80 million going to state general fund and $135 million earmarked: 
Evidence-based prevention strategies targeting youth, chosen in consultation with UW Social Development Research Group2
Dedicated funding stream for Healthy Youth Survey3
Washington's Building Bridges program for at-risk youth4
Science-based public education materials regarding health risks of marijuana use hosted by UW Alcohol and Drug Abuse Institute5
Research by UW and WSU into the short- and long-term effects of marijuana use, including driving impairment
Dedicated marijuana Quitline analogous to tobacco Quitline operated by state Department of Health6 
Additional marijuana-related public health educational programs administered by Department of Health at the state and local level
Biennial evaluation of impacts of law by Washington State Institute for Public Policy7
Washington's Basic Health Plan
Community health centers
New marijuana DUI threshold of 5 ng/mL THC blood concentration8


----------



## Hick (Jan 5, 2012)

> The goal of CMI is to regulate and tax marijuana, similar to alcohol, in the state of Colorado, by the year 2012.
> 
> We believe it is in Colorados best interest to
> 
> ...



hxxp://sensiblecolorado.org/cmi/



> DON'T BE FOOLED BY COMPETITORS!
> 
> Fear not! For those of you who want to see cannabis taken out of the hands of the Department of Revenue armed regulatory agents and end the long compliance nightmare that is making it impossible for anyone but the very rich to participate in Colorado's highly-regulated cannabis industry (oligopoly), the Legalize2012.com campaign is working to write a "true legalization" ballot initiative for the November 2012 ballot that will guarantee more reasonable regulations.
> 
> ...


hxxp://legalize2012.com/


----------



## kaotik (Jan 5, 2012)

that's cool.
good luck guys.

will your leaders (er, the people who work for you) listen to the voters though? ours don't.. we've had the majority wanting legalization for well over a decade now.. our current leaders are actually trying to make our laws more harsh.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

that's exactly it. It's pathetic and sad the the elected officials finally decide to standup for what they "believe in" when they're leaving office. Sorry, Hick, no more politic talk.

paaayce,

7greeneyes


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> hxxp://sensiblecolorado.org/cmi/
> 
> 
> hxxp://legalize2012.com/


 
:goodposting: Thank you, Hick. That's awesome. We need to rally this next election/vote., every Head everywhere.

l8trs :bolt:


----------



## mrcane (Jan 5, 2012)

The Evergreen state has my vote!!! But what about the Feds??


----------



## Hick (Jan 6, 2012)

mrcane said:
			
		

> The Evergreen state has my vote!!! But what about the Feds??



hxxp://stash.norml.org/colorado-asks-the-feds-to-reschedule-marijuana


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 6, 2012)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

   First I wouldn't ask the Feds to do a damn thing. They are not the decision makers period, end of story.
 The Federal system need a complete overhaul, and needs to be put back into their place by us the voters. We make the Laws, not the agencies themselves. 

I'm still trying to understand how it is that less than 600 people can control near 350,000,000 people. I don't tolerate the threats that come from out of control bureaucracies. 

 We make the law, and they are simply our enforcers, only so many of the law enforcement agencies have decided that they have voice, and can create their own agendas, as well as laws, and heck we even have bad judges backing it all up and making decisions as to the very laws themselves.

 This crap has to end, and it will only end when we get a death grip on what government is doing.

 We need to come out in droves and vote these folks out of office, and then we can begin a cleanup campaign, and undo a lot of their damage.

 I'm voting big time this year, and opening my voice up, all else fails I will head for parts unknown, and hope to be fortunate enough to have some good company where I land...

 So now that I have charted my coarse, where will you make your mark ?

smoke in peace
KK:cool2: 
*_


----------



## SkyThief (Jan 12, 2012)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> _*Yo Ho Ho N,
> 
> First I wouldn't ask the Feds to do a damn thing. They are not the decision makers period, end of story.
> The Federal system need a complete overhaul, and needs to be put back into their place by us the voters. We make the Laws, not the agencies themselves.
> ...



Looks like I found out who I'm voting for.  Any chance that you're running?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jan 12, 2012)

:yeahthat: :goodposting: :rofl:


----------



## bigsmokie (Jan 13, 2012)

We were showing a similar split with a marijuana initiative in Nevada back in 2006 unfortunately it was shot down with only a 46% yes vote.  The problem is and always will be the Feds.  

At some point a state will legalize marijuana, but it will still in effect be illegal if that makes sense.  The Feds will threaten to withdraw funding from the state for all sorts of things highway infrastructure etc.. and then the policy makers will challenge the initiative and the judicial system will likely bow to pressure.

This doesn't mean it wouldn't be a step in the right direction, it would be.  Yet, this has to happen on a large scale across the Union to make a significant difference.  I wish it would be sooner but I think we are at least 20-30 years away from widespread legalization.


----------

